# Profibus Umschalter



## Bender25 (24 Januar 2005)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe. 
Gibt es in der zwischenzeit ein Gerät mit dem ich Profibus umschalten kann? d.h. auf 2 unterschiedliche Anlagen schalten kann?
Es gibt doch diese Umschalter mit denen ich z.b. den Drucker usw.auf mehrere  Rechner bringen kann. und sowas halt für Profibus!

Es gab hier schon mal einen Thread dazu mit Relais, aber das ist nicht unbedingt das was ich will. 
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Januar 2005)

Mahlzeit,

Repeater und Verteiler sind uns bekannt, 
aber Umschalter nicht.

12 MBit/s lassen sich nicht über einen 
mechanischen Umschalter (wie Druckerport) 
schalten. Wenn, dann müsste das ein 
elektronischer Umschalter sein.

Die Umschaltung dürfte auch wegen der 
Adressierung ein Problem sein.

Warum können Sie denn nicht alles auf einen 
Bus hängen bzw. was wollen Sie denn genau 
machen?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Bender25 (24 Januar 2005)

Folgendes Problem

Also wir haben 2 identische Anlagen wovon nur eine benötigt wird und die andere Spannungslos geschaltet ist. Dadurch bekommen wir ständig einen Busausfall. 
Schön wäre es gewesen wenn man einen Umschalter hätte, der dementsprechend die Anlage 1 oder 2 umschalten könnte (natürlich elektronisch).
Hoff das hilft vorerst weiter.


----------



## smoe (24 Januar 2005)

Zum An und Abschalten von Bus(seqmenten) würde sich ein Repeater anbieten. Die unhandlichen manuellen Schalter musst halt ein wenig "umbasteln". Wenn das funktioniert könntest auch die Busadressen doppelt vergeben.

smoe


----------



## SPS Markus (24 Januar 2005)

Hmm,

erklär noch mal für mich.
2 Identische Anlagen, wo bitte sitzt das AG und wie ist das mit den Profibus-Adressen? Vielleicht ist es dann einfacher zu lösen. 
Es gab schon mal 'nen Tread hier der so ähnlich war.
Es sollte doch möglich sein mittels einem SFC oder so die entsprechenden
Busteilnehmer an- oder ab- zukoppeln. Einfach mal im Forum suchen.


Gruss Markus


----------



## RolfB (24 Januar 2005)

Hallo Bender,

sieh dir doch mal die Hilfe zur SFC12 aus der Standard Library--
System Fuction Blocks-- an.
Vieleicht könnte das in Deinem Fall weiterhelfen.

Hier ein Auszug:
Zweck
Wenn Sie in einer CPU DP-Slaves konfigurieren, die real nicht vorhanden sind oder aktuell nicht benötigt werden, greift die CPU dennoch regelmäßig auf diese DP-Slaves zu. Nach deren Deaktivierung unterbleiben weitere CPU-Zugriffe. Dadurch kann der schnellstmögliche DP-Buszyklus erreicht werden, und die entsprechenden Fehlerereignisse treten nicht mehr auf.

Anwendungs-Beispiele

Im Serienmaschinenbau sind aus Sicht des Maschinenbauers eine Vielzahl von Maschinenoptionen möglich. Jede ausgelieferte Maschine beinhaltet jedoch nur eine individuelle Kombination ausgewählter Optionen.
Sämtliche möglichen Maschinenoptionen sind vom Hersteller als DP-Slaves projektiert, um ein gemeinsames Anwenderprogramm über alle möglichen Optionen erstellen und pflegen zu können. Mit der SFC 12 können Sie im Anlauf der Maschine alle nicht vorhandenen DP-Slaves deaktivieren.

Eine ähnliche Situation besteht bei Werkzeugmaschinen, die viele Werkzeuge vorhalten, aber zu einem Zeitpunkt nur wenige einsetzen. Hier werden die Werkzeuge als DP-Slaves realisiert. Das Anwenderprogramm aktiviert mit Hilfe der SFC 12 die aktuell benötigten und deaktiviert die erst später wieder einzusetzenden Werkzeuge.

[/Ouote]

mfg.
Rolf


----------



## Bender25 (25 Januar 2005)

SPS Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm,
> 
> erklär noch mal für mich.
> 2 Identische Anlagen, wo bitte sitzt das AG und wie ist das mit den Profibus-Adressen? Vielleicht ist es dann einfacher zu lösen.
> ...



Jede Anlage hat ein eigenes AG.  Normal ist es so das immer die Anlage 1 läuft und die Anlage 2 nur für einen Notfall vorhanden ist.
Vorgegeben ist das die 2 Anlqage komplett Ausgeschaltet sein soll.
Dadurch kommt es auch zum Ausfall des AG´s der 2 Anlage und somit auch zum Busfehler.

Aber Rolf hat recht ich schau mir mal den SFC12 an. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Falls noch jemand eine Hardware lösung hat bin ich immer Dankbar (außer Relais umschaltung)


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Januar 2005)

Hallo Bender,



			
				Bender25 schrieb:
			
		

> Jede Anlage hat ein eigenes AG.  Normal ist es so das immer die Anlage 1 läuft und die Anlage 2 nur für einen Notfall vorhanden ist.
> Vorgegeben ist das die 2 Anlqage komplett Ausgeschaltet sein soll.
> Dadurch kommt es auch zum Ausfall des AG´s der 2 Anlage und somit auch zum Busfehler.



Kann man daraus schlussfolgern dass jeweils eine der beiden Anlagen mit einer weiteren, übergeordneten Anlage kommuniziert?

Falls das so ist, dann hätte ich noch eine Idee. Man könnte könnte zwischen der übergeordneten Anlage und den beiden "Wechselanlagen" jeweils einen Repeater einsetzen, welche jeweils mit der Spannung der untergeordneten Anlagen versorgt wird. Die Spannungsversorgung müsste über potentialfreie Kontakte gegenseitig verriegelt sein. Die Seqmente der Repeaterseite der übergeordneten Anlage dürften nicht am Busende liegen. Die untergeorneten Anlagen müssen vollkommen identisch sein und die selben Adressen belegen. Der abgeschaltete Repeater bleibt für die übergeordnete Anlage unsichtbar ?!

Gesehen oder angewendet habe ich so etwas jedoch noch nicht.


Gruss, Onkel


----------



## Bender25 (26 Januar 2005)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bender,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Onkel

Also ich glaub du weißt was ich will 

Also wir haben einen CPU 400 als Master. An dieser sind ca. 5 300ér als Slaves. Jetzt sollen noch diese 2 Anlagen dazu kommen.
Diese sind vom Aufbau und Programm komplett identisch.
Jetzt wäre es ne schöne Sache gewesen wenn man per DP umschalter einfach auf die Anlage 2 umschalten könnte. Somit muß in der 400er CPU nicht alles doppelt sein (vom Datenaustausch)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab soll ich für die 2 Anlagen jeweils einen Repeater nehmen und je nach dem welche Anlage aktiv ist den jeweiligen Repeater zuschalten.?? Richtig??


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Januar 2005)

Hallo Bender,

ja so könnte es prinzipiell gehen. Ob es aber wirklich empfehlenswert ist, das musst du selbst beurteilen. Es bleiben u.a. folgende Nachteile:


- Slaveausfall während des Umschaltens
- es können niemals beide Anlagen laufen
- eventuelle Änderungen müssen an beiden Anlagen durchgeführt werden
Am saubersten wäre es, die Tipps mit der SFC12 zu befolgen, und zusätzlich die Anlagen über Repeater zu trennen. Dann kann kommen was will.


Gruss, Onkel


----------



## tobias (29 Januar 2005)

Hallo
Du kannst den Teilnehmer (evtl.) 'weg/ umschalten' indem - die Spezifikation des PB's etwas verlassend - Du die zwei Teilnehmer an jeweils eine (kurze) Stichleitung bändselst und diese (per Relaisumschaltung) bei Bedarf am Abzweig terminierst. Wenn der Widerstand (ca. 100 ohm) eingeklingt ist ist der Abzweig tot - der Bus merkt das garnicht. Das ging bei mir mit 80mtr. Länge und 12MBit in zwei Segmenten (Repeater) bei 6Slaves ... - ich hatte mir da jedoch nichts bei gedacht und diese Schalte einfach aus den alten L2-Sinec 6GK1500-0AA0 Terminals übernommen. Erst später las ich, dass Stichleitungen heutzutage 'verboten' sind; ist eben nur die Frage was man sich alles verbieten lässt ...

Die Slaves am PB wurden allerdings nie sauber ausprogrammiert - nur eine Minimalkonfiguration verwandt wo Störungen denn auch grosszügig ignoriert werden. Da es mit (30 cm) Stichleitung aber auch von Siemens im Profibus Terminal neuerer Bauart für 12MBit (6GK1500 - 0AA10) so gelöst ist denke ich das Meiste spricht eh nicht dagegen.

gruss
tobias


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Februar 2005)

Hallo,

zum Thema Redundanz noch ein Nachtag:

https://mall.automation.siemens.com...e&aktPrim=0&aktTab=1&nodeID=5000615&display=*

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

